# Northern Pike



## Duck (Feb 8, 2007)

Just got these photos from a friend (fiend) of mine. Wish I was the one holding the fish. I grew up catching these in Northern Minnesota.

Thought you might enjoy them as much as I did. Weighed in at 44 lbs.

My largest catch was a mere 28 lbs.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Great Pics.

I had a muskee tear open a 14" walleye once. Nothing like that though.


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 8, 2007)

I would sure like to catch one of those by hand lining with copper wire.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 9, 2007)

*awesome!*

Northerns don't get that big around here!


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 9, 2007)

wow, what a fish. I think its a keeper....


----------



## yooper (Feb 10, 2007)

now dats a beauty eh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquan8tor (Feb 18, 2007)

What is the bait?? Almost looks like another pike. We have muskie in VA; year before last a guy I know pulled out a 54" one, but gigged it, so didn't get a citation for it.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, quite the Fish...

My neighbor used to stock his stream and ponds with Northern's and some walleye. he used to have competitions. There was some big fish caught our of there. Biggest one I caught was in there a couple years...it was only 18lbs.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 18, 2007)

nice pike,my biggest is 15lbs,but I don't fish much these days..



http://www.pacgb.co.uk/aboutpike/records.html


----------



## ray benson (Feb 18, 2007)

Pike of a lifetime. Is that a Canadian pike?


----------



## Schultzz (Feb 18, 2007)

*Pikes Beak*

Used to catch nice pike up in the St. Lawrence Seaway near Alexandria Bay back when they were big and plentiful. That's when Sturgeon where there that made that pike look like a piker. Great looking fish thaough. Brings back memories.


----------

